# Airodump-ng with iwn0



## eyebone (Oct 23, 2011)

hello folks,

i am using a

```
iwn0: <Intel(R) Centrino(R) Ultimate-N 6300> mem 0xf2500000-0xf2501fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
```
 in a x220.

i just tried to use airocrack-ng suite without any success.

```
airodump-ng wlan0

 CH  9 ][ Elapsed: 0 s ][ 2011-10-23 21:02                                     
                                                                               
 BSSID              PWR  Beacons    #Data, #/s  CH  MB   ENC  CIPHER AUTH ESSID
                                                                               
                                                                               
 BSSID              STATION            PWR   Rate    Lost  Packets  Probes
```

airodump-ng is not able to find any stations, never the less i know there are like 20 different networks(i could even proof it with a windows 7 machine next to me ).
so i tried to enable monitor mode on both devices iwn0 and wlan0 with:

```
ifconfig iwn0 monitor
ifconfig wlan0 monitor
```

same result in airodump-ng as before.
can anybody tell me if this piece of software is working together with iwn on fbsd or what to change/enable else?

if this is not possible, any other software to propose?

thanks and best regards,
 eyebone


----------



## richardpl (Oct 24, 2011)

How are you enabling monitor mode?
`# ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwn0 wlanmode monitor`


----------



## eyebone (Oct 26, 2011)

richardpl said:
			
		

> How are you enabling monitor mode?
> `# ifconfig wlan create wlandev iwn0 wlanmode monitor`



Many thanks for your reply. I get the following output on a FreeBSD 9-RC1:


```
# ifconfig wlan1 create wlandev iwn0 wlanmode monitor
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Input/output error
```

Is the card not capable of the function? Wrong commandline command?


----------



## richardpl (Oct 27, 2011)

Destroy wlan0 first.

iwn driver supports only one wlan interface at time.


----------



## eyebone (Nov 18, 2011)

richardpl said:
			
		

> Destroy wlan0 first.
> 
> iwn driver supports only one wlan interface at time.



Thank you very much, i will try this!

UPDATE:

Thanks it worked perfectly!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 18, 2011)

Errrm, I think that you should use
`# airmon-ng stop iwn0`
`# airmon-ng start iwn0`
airmon will automatically create an interface mon0 (iwconfig should show 2 interfaces now) and you can run all commands through mon0.  This also is the needed structure when you have 2 terminals open, 1 monitoring and the other injecting through iwn0. To stop mon0:
`# airmon-ng stop mon0`
I believe this is the preferred way to use the tool.


----------

